# Engine Braking Assist?



## mariowar (Jul 25, 2012)

I understand that this feature enables automatic down shifting while you are braking.... right?

The problem is that I do not feel this feature is engaged at all while braking....

On top of that, a friend of mine who owns a 2012 GTI, insists that this feature on his vehicle is very noticeable... compared to my Turbo Beetle.....

Any thoughts?


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

Need more info:
- Turbo or 2.5?
- DSG or stick?
- If DSG, are you talking in Sport mode or 'regular' mode?

I'll assume you are referring to a DSG Turbo since you are comparing it to a GTI. I have no confirmed answers, but here's some thoughts:
1. The DSG in the Beetle is programmed differently than the GTI; it's a little 'softer'
2. All auto trannies downshift during modest to heavy braking. You wouldn't want a car to stay in fourth gear when you're about to pull away from a light, right? 
3. I thought the DSG in 'sport' mode actually holds a gear longer (rather than downshift) to keep the revs up when you accelerate from, say, a corner. DSG owners need to chime in here as I've only driven two DSG cars (an A3 years ago, and a Turbo Beetle back in October or so). When I drove the Beetle DSG, if I remember correctly it held the last gear longer in Sport mode when scrubbing off speed which kept the turbo spooled up. In around town driving I found this highly annoying.

DSG owners: any insight here?


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

I've got the solution to your problems, get a manual! bwhahahaha


----------



## Alvega007 (May 23, 2012)

silverspeedbuggy said:


> Need more info:
> - Turbo or 2.5?
> - DSG or stick?
> - If DSG, are you talking in Sport mode or 'regular' mode?
> ...


I haven't owned or driven the DSG for a long time but I would agree with you. In regular D mode the shifting is so smooth that you can even notice the shifting. When on S mode the shifting is more ruff and more responsive to the throttle, keeping the revs up.


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

drtechy said:


> I've got the solution to your problems, get a manual! bwhahahaha


 Agreed.


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

If you want a not very expensive way to improve your braking while driving, expert VW
tuner TyrolSport has designed their own replacement brass caliper bushings that replace 
the 'spongy rubber' OEM ones. The cost for all four are about $40. You may also want
to replace your four rubber brake hoses with custom 'steel braided' ones which do not
expand under duress and give you better braking ability. I had them made for $240 after
sending them original OEM ones to work from.


----------



## Babie (Jul 22, 2012)

ridgemanron said:


> If you want a not very expensive way to improve your braking while driving, expert VW
> tuner TyrolSport has designed their own replacement brass caliper bushings that replace
> the 'spongy rubber' OEM ones. The cost for all four are about $40. You may also want
> to replace your four rubber brake hoses with custom 'steel braided' ones which do not
> ...


Hey Ridge, now IAN' gonna spend more money. I wants to get the brake goodies to. I had braided lines b4.


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

Anyone who wants the steel braided brake hoses for the Turbo Beetle can contact
the company that did mine. If you refer to the invoice they assigned to me, that 
being #204359B, dated 6/5/12, ask if they can duplicate the exact sizes made for
me? They should have that information on hand and thereby save you from having to 
send them the OEM 'rubber' hoses that I originally supplied them with to work from.
The company is - E.L. Johnston, Inc. in College Park, Ga. - Phone (404) 767 - 8693.
With regard to the brass bushings supplied by tuner Tyrol Sport, they are in Ridgewood,
N.Y. - Phone (917) - 626 - 3368 and their internet site is www.tyrolsport.com


----------



## Babie (Jul 22, 2012)

ridgemanron said:


> Anyone who wants the steel braided brake hoses for the Turbo Beetle can contact
> the company that did mine. If you refer to the invoice they assigned to me, that
> being #204359B, dated 6/5/12, ask if they can duplicate the exact sizes made for
> me? They should have that information on hand and thereby save you from having to
> ...


Thank uuuuuuuu!


----------



## Cadenza_7o (Jan 23, 2001)

From Herr VW himself...









*Engine Braking Assist (EBA)*
Sometimes when you downshift too hard, the reduced gear ratio and engine compression can cause skidding. Not with the intelligence of VW at the wheel. Using the wheel speed sensors, the system monitors the drive wheels for slippage and modulates engine braking torque to prevent skidding.

Standard In: 2-door, 4-door, 2-door TDI, 4-door TDI

http://m.vw.com/lo/golf/highlights/safety/2/


----------

